# Orange dog poo?



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys I just picked up Mika's business and it's orange? is that something to worry about? Should he see the vet? 

I'm not panicking but I do wonder if a visit to vet is in order? He seeems fine generally otherwise. Eating and drinking as normal


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

What are you feeding him?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Anything and everything 

No I'm joking. He eats a pack of pedigree wet And royal Cain dry kibble is in another bowl for him.....he doesn't like to eat his kibble in his wet which is why they are separate. Not the greatest of foods I know but he's already picky as it is and now we've found a food he will eat all the time


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Is it the same consistency as normal? 

I had a panic one day when a dog I was fostering did a bright green poo!!! It was only when the another one who was staying on holiday did the same that I remembered I'd given them both a purple chewy stick the day before!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I would monitor the next few stools that pass, if it is just a once off that would point to something eaten. If it continues to happen then it could point to another cause.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

It could just be a one off..I would just keep an eye on it as its more than likely something he ate,
Other reasons can be food is passing through too quickly..or could be due to a problem with the bile ducts.. 

Mavis at the moment is doing the odd green one .. which is another colour that can indicate things are not quite right 

Juliex


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I just called the vets and spoke to the nurse and she told me to keep an eye on him if it still continues I will be going to the vets with him Saturday


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok so I think a visit to the vet may be in order...no colour in it today I don't think (am I reallly talking about dog poo?!) but I noticed mucus in it today....that can't be normal can it.....it'll have to wait till Sunday cos I can't get time off work to take him in sooner.....do you guys think it's something bad? I should mention his poos are solid - just a bit mucusy too


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont know about your dogs, but when I have been with dogs at the kennels, dogs on Hill's seem to have orangey poo?

If its got like a jelly in it, then it could indicate colitis? Which can be because of stress or a different food, or some sort of bug, if what I've learnt of it at the kennels is right.

I personally would take the wet away, and if possible give him chicken and rice for a couple of days, it normally clears up.

*Heidi*


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I dont know about your dogs, but when I have been with dogs at the kennels, dogs on Hill's seem to have orangey poo?
> 
> If its got like a jelly in it, then it could indicate colitis?
> I personally would take the wet away, and if possible give him chicken and rice for a couple of days, it normally clears up.
> ...


I don't have any chicken at home that's the problem tho......oh I'll have to buy some tomorrow when I'm back in town....no fish either....is colitis bad? Is it treatable? He won't die will he?!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

ad_1980 said:


> I don't have any chicken at home that's the problem tho......oh I'll have to buy some tomorrow when I'm back in town....no fish either....is colitis bad? Is it treatable? He won't die will he?!


A change of diet is usually enough to sort it out within 2-3 days.

Which fits in perfectly with the first oppurtunity you can get to the vets. Try changing the diet and monitor, if no improvement then go to the vets as planned on Sunday.

How long has he been on his current food? Is it a recent change?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> A change of diet is usually enough to sort it out within 2-3 days.
> 
> Which fits in perfectly with the first oppurtunity you can get to the vets. Try changing the diet and monitor, if no improvement then go to the vets as planned on Sunday.
> 
> How long has he been on his current food? Is it a recent change?


Actually no.hes been eating the food we've been giving him in the last 6 months only thing different we've done is just feed him a whole pack of wet as opposed to half wet and half dry cos he doesn't eat the dry stuff and he was barely eating much so that's why we made that change


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

ad_1980 said:


> Actually no.hes been eating the food we've been giving him in the last 6 months only thing different we've done is just feed him a whole pack of wet as opposed to half wet and half dry cos he doesn't eat the dry stuff and he was barely eating much so that's why we made that change


This *could* be the cause.

Take a look at this Colitis in Dogs - Symptoms and Treatment Guide (it does sound like colitis, but of course may not be, see what you think). I will warn you that website, does mention the Big C word, only because it is one of the many causes. please please please do not get yourself worried. There are alot of other causes, such as already mentioned- stress.

I would hazard a guess at the cause being food connected, or eating something he shouldn't of. This would tie in with yesterdays orange stools.

Seeing as you can not get to the vets until Sunday, you may as well change his food to see if that has any effect in the next few days.

Of course I may be way of the mark with my "diagnosis", so if things worsen or cause you to become more worried etc, then seek the advice of a professional. In the end you know your dog better than a humble forum member from Wales


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Better not be the big c.....lost one dog to that 3. Months ago I don't want to have to go through that again..ever


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Have you got any eggs? Some scrambled egg would be fine. Otherwise it wont hurt to not feed him this evening if you haven't got any fish or chicken.

I walk a poodle who occasionally has mucus in her poo and she doesn't have colitis. Fingers crossed it's not anything serious


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

ad_1980 said:


> Better not be the big c.....lost one dog to that 3. Months ago I don't want to have to go through that again..ever


I would suspect it is one of the other reasons (as I have already mentioned). If indeed it is colitis.

I was in 2 minds about posting that link, as I worried it would get you worrying.

But have you read it? Is Mika displaying any other symptoms such as straining etc? Does it fit his symptoms etc?

How often does he go a day? If more than once, has every one had the mucus?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> I would suspect it is one of the other reasons (as I have already mentioned). If indeed it is colitis.
> 
> I was in 2 minds about posting that link, as I worried it would get you worrying.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by straining? As for how often he goes I can't say as I'm not with him all day..when I am he prob goes....I don't know I've never noticed...but he does go lol

Guys I'm meant to go to my aunts tomorrow and he normally comes with me cos he plays with their dog...can I still take him with me or should I leave him in case he does have some infection that might pass on to the other dog? Or do you reckon it's ok to take him along?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

ad_1980 said:


> What do you mean by straining? As for how often he goes I can't say as I'm not with him all day..when I am he prob goes....I don't know I've never noticed...but he does go lol
> 
> Guys I'm meant to go to my aunts tomorrow and he normally comes with me cos he plays with their dog...can I still take him with me or should I leave him in case he does have some infection that might pass on to the other dog? Or do you reckon it's ok to take him along?


Straining as in forcing it out,or does it plop out normally?  :lol:

Not sure on the aunt visit, depends what the cause is I guess.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> Straining as in forcing it out,or does it plop out normally?  :lol:
> 
> Not sure on the aunt visit, depends what the cause is I guess.


I don't know cos I never watch him do it. It when I do glance at him outside I wouldnt say he forces them out. He does walk about sometimes as he does it but I wouldn't say that was forcing......I don't know lol

Ohhh do I take him tomorrow confused.com


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

ad_1980 said:


> I don't know cos I never watch him do it. It when I do glance at him outside I wouldnt say he forces them out. He does walk about sometimes as he does it but I wouldn't say that was forcing......I don't know lol
> 
> Ohhh do I take him tomorrow confused.com


Oh he is one of those dogs, likes to spread it around........walk and drop.....multi tasking 

I think only you can decide on whether you take him or not. I would hate to say "Don't take him", and it is not an infection that can be passed on. Likewise would I hate to say "Take him", and an infection is passed on.

Maybe consider if he does not appear his usual self (apart from the poo).

Have you done totallypets suggestion of trying eggs, or missing tonights meal?


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Causes of orange poo can also be eating carrots (although you tend to get bits of carrot) and overdoing the treats if you give frolic as a treat - again high carrot content (and sugar etc)

Beware of letting dogs eat beetroot as poo (and wee) turn a lovely red colour! Oswy ate a bowl full of beetroot and there was no denying he'd stolen it! Red wee and poo for 24 hours .....


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

PennyGC said:


> Causes of orange poo can also be eating carrots (although you tend to get bits of carrot) and overdoing the treats if you give frolic as a treat - again high carrot content (and sugar etc)
> 
> Beware of letting dogs eat beetroot as poo (and wee) turn a lovely red colour! Oswy ate a bowl full of beetroot and there was no denying he'd stolen it! Red wee and poo for 24 hours .....


 Now I want to experiment!!!

As everyone else suggests, I would give him a few days to see how he goes!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> Oh he is one of those dogs, likes to spread it around........walk and drop.....multi tasking
> 
> I think only you can decide on whether you take him or not. I would hate to say "Don't take him", and it is not an infection that can be passed on. Likewise would I hate to say "Take him", and an infection is passed on.
> 
> ...


No I fed him before t read that post...oops I guess. He is def his usual self...I've not noticed anything different.

By the way no carrots in his dinner..or in this house lol


----------



## Dogdoo (Mar 9, 2012)

A dogs poop is a great way to watch health from a superficial perspective. I wouldn't worry about it right away, but if it continues I would seek the advice of your local vet. Cheers!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont suppose any one could call their vet speqk about the situation hypothetically to see if i need to take him in? my hearng is much worse today and i dont kniw whether to take him in or not......


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Dogdoo said:


> A dogs poop is a great way to watch health from a superficial perspective. I wouldn't worry about it right away, but if it continues I would seek the advice of your local vet. Cheers!


Dog Poo indeed - what a splendid entrance to the forum. :thumbup1:

Have points !


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

You dont need to welcome me into the forum ive been here longer than you.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> I dont suppose any one could call their vet speqk about the situation hypothetically to see if i need to take him in? my hearng is much worse today and i dont kniw whether to take him in or not......


If he is fine in himself i would see how he goes....as lots have said above dogs can do lots of different colours for no reason...

Hows his poos today?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dont know hun. i let him out before going to work.....so i havent checkrd


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Frolic caused my lad's poo to turn sloppy orange, as soon as we changed his food he returned to normal colour firm poo.

Trouble is he loves Frolic, on the plus side I could see his poo even in the dark. 

I would say if it continues more than a few days after changing the diet I would take the dog to the vets.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Been emailing the practice manager back and forth who is also the receptionist and she said to bring him in. So off we go this afternoon to vets. 

Bit worried now cos i made the mistake of googling and liver disease is mentioned?! Hes omly 3 still a baby :O


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope I am right, but I have a feeling you have got yourself more worried than needed.

Keep us nosey b****rs updated.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope i have nothing to worry about. hes still young and is well taken care of.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Least it will lessen the worry, that you would be enduring if you left it until Sunday as first planned.

Sure it will not be anything worrying, but will have my fingers crossed just in case.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yay he's fine  Well the vet told me to feed him on chicken and rice for 3 days (prob what i should have done in the first place) and gave me some medicine. However I did not buy any chicken today so i'll have to give it to him tomorrow...i fed him his normal food today - he was pretty hungry when we got home. 

Now question..how long to boil chicken (if thats how im supposed to cook it?) Or can i give him a can of tuna with rice?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> Yay he's fine  Well the vet told me to feed him on chicken and rice for 3 days (prob what i should have done in the first place) and gave me some medicine. However I did not buy any chicken today so i'll have to give it to him tomorrow...i fed him his normal food today - he was pretty hungry when we got home.
> 
> Now question..how long to boil chicken (if thats how im supposed to cook it?) Or can i give him a can of tuna with rice?


brilliant xx

10-15 mins should do it...just check its white all the way through x


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

White meat or fish only, or egg. No tuna. You can get frozen white fish fillets from the supermarkets. Always handy to keep in the freezer for an upset tummy. 

You can poach the chicken - just simmer it in water until cooked all the way through. You can cut it into smaller pieces so it cooks quicker. Better to feed several small meals than 2 large ones. 

Make up a solution of 1 teaspoon of sugar and a pinch of salt to a pint of water for him to drink.

He'll be back to his usual output before you know it!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have egg....i could give him that tomorrow.....s?crambled or boiled


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Scrambled is what I have always read. Do not know if it is better than boiled etc, but scrambled, like I said is always mentioned.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

he had a bit of scrambled egg for his breakfast today..enjoyed that he did.

tonight i'll give the chicken a go

Question..i have to reintroduce his food again right? how do i go about doing that? do i give him half chicken and half pedigree wet for a day or two before giving him the whole pedigree wet?


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Wait until his poo is normal consistency and an even tan colour then you should be able to go back to normal food. You can mix in a little extra rice/chicken/fish with it if you have any left over.


----------

